# Memorial Day parade got me fired up, and I had to go shooting



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just returned from the range, where I put 500+ rounds down the pipes in the rain. My hands are a little beat up, but I had a great time and met some interesting people. I fired every kind of ammunition I could find: self-defense rounds by many manufacturers including hollow point and polymer point in a variety of bullet weights, FMJ practice stuff, some old super vel, and steel case. I really cleaned out my basement. I did not have one single malfunction.

If anyone wants to know what type of guns made me this happy, they were:

Kahr PM9 9mm pocket pistol
An old Colt Model 1991A1, Series 80


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

hard not to have fun when you have no malfunctions. Kahr is a fine CCW but I truly love 45acp.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I love the Super Vel stuff, I buy it whenever I see it. Unfortunately there were too many things on the honey do list for me to go to the range this weekend. I did have a beer and toast my fallen friends though. Next week is my range weekend. I have a couple of new guns to try out so I am hoping for good (not windy) weather.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good times on a somber day. I think our fallen brothers would approve.


----------

